
 Ireland not open for business, says Twitter innovator  - nickb
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article5683931.ece
======
ajtaylor
Note that the article is talking about _Northern_ Ireland, not the Republic.
There's a VERY large difference to the people here. :-)

As a new resident of Dublin I'm very interested to see if the transatlantic
cable mentioned makes a difference in Ireland's ISP market. I'm lucky enough
to have DSL with SmartTelecom which (almost) lets me escape Eirecom's iron
grip on Irish telecommunications. I still have to pay €26/mo "line rental" for
the copper pair to the exchange but EVERYONE not on wireless/cable has to pay
that. Such a racket...

The article also notes that many businesses are incorporated in Delaware which
has no income tax. But don't most states have laws which force the
corporations to pay taxes in the state where the office is located? There must
be other reasons for the Delaware incorporation.

------
harpastum
"He had to buy a car using his American credit card...he loses the entitlement
to drive on his Canadian licence after a year..."

The article mentions all of the "red tape" involved, but these seem to simply
be problems for people moving to (Northern) Ireland in general, not
businesses.

Admittedly, not having a credit card for a few months could make it more
difficult to live there, and having to re-take your driving test is a hassle,
but why does this make (Northern) Ireland closed for business?

